# German Shepherd Lexus... wait until you see what he can do!



## onyx'girl

Great video, kudo's to his handler/trainer :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=711419618899677&set=vb.534291456612495&type=2&theater


----------



## Sunflowers

I am totally, completely and utterly in love.:wub:

I also now feel as if I do not do enough with Hans.


----------



## jafo220

Seen that on youtube yesterday. I was impressed. A lot of hard work for both the trainer and GSD. Not to mention a great looking GSD too.


----------



## Sunflowers

This dog has the title Master of Dog Dancing 

Website: click on the flag for English version

Lexus - Úvod


----------



## Tratkins

Makes me so motivated! Samson has been doing Canine Freestyle now for about 1.5 months. He loves it! If all continues to go well, we will enter WCFO Beginner Competition in Tuscon in November when he turns one year. He has enough behaviors right now so we are working on perfecting them and putting them to a routine. Canine Freestyle is so engaging for owner and dog and I love it as much as he does. Our trainer has a competition ring at her home and that is the ONE place that I have trouble getting Samson to leave! One day I literally got all the way in my car and started it and my velcro dog could have cared less I was leaving without him!

The song we will be dancing to is Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## wolfy dog

Sunflowers said:


> I am totally, completely and utterly in love.:wub:
> 
> I also now feel as if I do not do enough with Hans.


Me too! Incredible training.


----------



## truff

Wow, this video should be a must see at the puppies school


----------



## lorihd

got the big "WOW" factor!!!!!!! Impressive very Impressive


----------



## David Winners

For non Facebookers


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

onyx'girl said:


> Great video, kudo's to his handler/trainer :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=711419618899677&set=vb.534291456612495&type=2&theater


WOW. I look down at Orick as I type and think, "Well, at least he has the spinning part down pat!"

Susan


----------



## Colie CVT

That is one super good dog and handler team! He is definitely one happy boy.


----------



## KatsMuse

David Winners said:


> For non Facebookers
> 
> 
> german shepherd Lexus (Ares Slovraj) - Tricks - YouTube


Thank you...no FB here!
Cool! 

 Kat


----------



## carmspack

just love the dog's willingness . This is an excellent team. Everything the dog offers is fluid and freely given . It is so nice to see the connection to the handler , not the pocket , or the hand , or some off center where a toy may be hidden. The dog looks at the handler's face . To me that indicates that the dog is working with the handler .

so what do I always do ? I look for the pedigree . Here it is !

Ares Slovraj

not at all surprised to find so many old heritage herding lines , Bodo Lierberg and twice Aly vom Vodersteinwald (trainability).

good dog . beautifully show cased -- genetic obedience


----------



## Shade

I agree with Carmen, it's not just the actual tricks but the willingness and joy of working with the handler that makes me smile . Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Remo

Absolutely amazing and inspiring!


----------



## newlie

Really enjoyed it! My favorite part was when Lexus grabbed the leash and took the other GSD for a walk.


----------

